# Wireless tether issues with d2g gingerbread - tether fix instructions *updated 10/2 *



## audinutt

** Updated as of 10/2/11 **

This fix works well with Apex and the built-in tethering on that rom








This is a workaround for vz's tether block.
On stock GB I had to use the wifi tether for root users.

The How to guide for d2g rooted gingerbread tethering.
****Radiocom is a very powerful tool, I am not responsibly for your device or how you use it****
Note: I use radiocom on windows xp only, I find it to work perfectly this way 
If you are using win 7 it is supposed to work, but my walk through is using radiocom 11.11.7 in XP
The radiocom software is available here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/RadioComm_v11.11.7_Install.msi
1.	Download and install radiocom
2.	Open Radiocom, Now click the upper Left where it says MA> select common, and check MDM 6x00
3.	Next under menu settings, goto USB and select PST driver.
4.	Plug in phone to pc and put it in PC Mode.
5.	Radio Detection in the upper right corner should appear green. (A few drivers might install the first time you plug it in)
6.	Now use the arrow buttons on the right side of the screen to scroll over to the P2K4 Tab and select it.
7.	*** During the process, the radio icon within radiocom should stay green and the info box should stay green after each stelem if it doesn't STOP something is wrong ***
8.	In the lower left you should no see STELEM/ RDELEM buttons. To the left of it there are a few fields that currently have all 0's. 
Now you need to change a few things. Set the following: *** First SELECT DEC instead of HEX***
*** Makes sure you selected the DEC button *** then make the following changes
Element ID : 8040
Record #: 1
Offset : 0
Length :128
Once you have these correctly inputted into the corresponding fields proceed to step 8.
9.	Press the RDELEM button, this should cause the info box in the upper right to turn GREEN and populate information.	
10.	Below the RDELEM button the Data (HEX Only) field should now have a 128byte string, highlight the entire string and right click and copy the string.
11.	Now change The Element ID to 8041 and hit STELEM. 
12.	Change the Element id to 8091 and hit STELEM.
13.	Reboot your phone
14. install wifi tether for root users version 3 beta 6 and configure it, I have my device profile set to droid X and enabled the routing fix option, now it works well.

Wifi tether link>> http://code.google.com/p/android-wi...tail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta6.apk&can=2&q=

You're finished!


----------



## audinutt

I finally found the qualcom radio hack and applied it, so far wifi tether works, but there is one issue, after using tether the market wont download over 3g until I have rebooted the phone.

I will post the nvhack instructions later.


----------



## dolfns99

I got a tweet from TBH about the NV hack. There is no patch for tethering on global devices using radio com. Needs to be done manually.


----------



## audinutt

dolfns99 said:


> I got a tweet from TBH about the NV hack. There is no patch for tethering on global devices using radio com. Needs to be done manually.


That is exactly what I did, I used radiocom and tweaked the radio.


----------



## Keifla96

wifi tether 2.0.7 didnt work for you? I'm using it just fine on rooted GB.


----------



## brody30

No such luck... not sure how anyone is getting any wifitether to work without radio hack.... I'm waiting for a good post on how to do it

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Pre-rooted stock 4.5.606; no additional tethering apps; the default app that came with the update:

View attachment 1354


I'm not on VZW and never had an account with them.


----------



## Keifla96

abalsor said:


> No such luck... not sure how anyone is getting any wifitether to work without radio hack.... I'm waiting for a good post on how to do it
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


Not working now either, I was probably connected somewhere else and didn't realize it.... back to the verizon "spend more money" page.


----------



## brody30

Up and running ... thanks for the great write up audinutt... much appreciated....

*edit - used Win 7 64-bit... worked exactly the same...


----------



## Blunderbuss

So I realized a bit late perhaps, but should I have run RDELEM on the 8041, 8042 and 8043 before I used STELEM on them with the code from 8040? Since I didn't do this, can I EVER undo this NVRAM hack?


----------



## audinutt

I believe a sbf will restore the nvram from what I have seen


----------



## Blunderbuss

There are no SBFs for rooted gingerbread, right? We need to SBF to stock 330, then root and bootstrap into p3droids 2 part install to get back to a pre-NVhack gingerbread?


----------



## phrir1

Follow op to the T and works perfectly....

Thank you your a life saver


----------



## audinutt

will someone please redelm on 8041 8042 8043 and copy the data then post it here.
before you do the hack, I will update the op then with instructions on how to undo the hack.


----------



## dolfns99

so after copying the string, are we supposed to paste it in every element id before hitting stelem?


----------



## aceoyame

There is no reason to do this tbh... opengarden tether works in AP mode as well and doesn't involve hacking the radio. It is only if you want to use vzw's crappy tether app


----------



## audinutt

ace verizon's tether app doesn't work with this hack.
I tried several and the wifi tether beta 3r5 works when you select droid x as device profile
and have the hack applied


----------



## Blunderbuss

Ace, since I applied the radio hack without knowing the garden would work, would you please use redelem to read those values so that I can change mine back? Or someone else who hasn't done the nvram hack? Thanks in advance!

Edit: can anyone confirm if sbf ing will affect the nvram? Different threads seem to say different things!


----------



## audinutt

our sbf for 2.4.330 appears to include the radio, I know this from a prior radio hack I tried.
after I sbfd the tweak was gone.


----------



## Blunderbuss

ComputerCarl on the chat graciously read his non NVRAM hacked values for us. 8041, 8042, and 8043 all use the same value:

4064756E2E767A7733672E636F6D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

His 8040 matched mine, so I believe these codes shouldn't be phone specific...


----------



## audinutt

Thanks for the info blunderbuss.


----------



## toysturnaseraphim

Hey, ACE, I just dl'd OpenGarden to try it out, but upon running it stated my ROM doesn't allow Access Control, and when I connected my laptop it sent me directly to V's "pay me" page. I'm running GB rooted. Any insight?

Also, can nvram be injected directly into the next GB CM4D2G? Windows Vista 32 bit is a jerk and won't allow me to connect through RadioComm.


----------



## audinutt

the radiohack can not be injected to the Rom.
your best bet is try compatibility mode and make sure you are running as administrator.


----------



## audinutt

you need the nvram tweak, you might try radiocomm again and make sure you right click and run as administrator.
if not borrow a friends xp machine for an hour


----------



## audinutt

If you wait for a gingerbread custom rom such as cm7 or miui, you wont need the radiohack. At least I doubt you will.


----------



## Keifla96

What is the point of step 10? You copy the string but never paste it anywhere. I followed the instructions otherwise and both wifi tether 2.0.7 and wireless tether beta 3 work no problems. Thank you!


----------



## Blunderbuss

Ok, I have confirmed that you can undo the NVRAM hack without using an SBF. Simply follow all of the instructions in post 1, but after reading out element 8040, copy

4064756E2E767A7733672E636F6D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Into the data field. Then change the element to 8041 and press STELEM, and likewise for 8042 and 8043. I did run into an issue where pasting with ctrl+v seemed to reset the length field, which didn't allow STELEM to work. I fixed this error message by reading out 8040 with RDELEM again, then pasting with a right click into the data field such that the 2 grey fields to the right (length and something else) weren't reset. I also made this that second time around to highlight only the characters in the string, not to the end of the line, and this may also have been the issue.

This causes tethering to reroute back to the verizon page.

@Ace , after undoing the hack, I installed opengarden tether- it does not seem to work out of the box. Is there some special setting/setup you need to use?


----------



## audinutt

Blunderbuss said:


> Ok, I have confirmed that you can undo the NVRAM hack without using an SBF. Simply follow all of the instructions in post 1, but after reading out element 8040, copy
> 
> 4064756E2E767A7733672E636F6D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> Into the data field. Then change the element to 8041 and press STELEM, and likewise for 8042 and 8043. I did run into an issue where pasting with ctrl+v seemed to reset the length field, which didn't allow STELEM to work. I fixed this error message by reading out 8040 with RDELEM again, then pasting with a right click into the data field such that the 2 grey fields to the right (length and something else) weren't reset. I also made this that second time around to highlight only the characters in the string, not to the end of the line, and this may also have been the issue.
> 
> This causes tethering to reroute back to the verizon page.
> 
> @Ace , after undoing the hack, I installed opengarden tether- it does not seem to work out of the box. Is there some special setting/setup you need to use?


Thanks for the excellent info Blundebuss, I had the same experience with 3rd party tether apps prior to the NVRAM tweak. 
I have a feeling everyone thinks they should work, but something in this build has a block/tether detection built into the ROM.

opengarden does appear to work fine with the nvram hack though.


----------



## ad3k

i have to ask a question, is this going to be only way to enable the free theater in gingerbread? even after final version of cm7 comes out?


----------



## dolfns99

So after doing the hack, I also notice you have to reboot to regain network connection. Is there a fix for that? Also in step 10 after copying where do you paste? I notice it had been asked a few times within this post but not answered.


----------



## audinutt

Step 10 may be unnecessary, I was creating my writeup and copying some of the steps from another writeup.

I have not had to reboot except once to restore data after tethering. I have had to toggle airplane mode once today though


----------



## stevenshelton25

Just wanted to say thank


----------



## raw33

Just wondering if there is a way to undo this radio hack. Just want to be sure we have our bases covered before taking the plunge.


----------



## phrir1

"raw33 said:


> Just wondering if there is a way to undo this radio hack. Just want to be sure we have our bases covered before taking the plunge.


Yes there is....

Read the entire thread.


----------



## daxxone

This can be done in cdma workshop, and you all need one more memory location to fix the 3g not returning issue. 8091, we use this as part of a Cricket phone flash. The early post of the guy saying he isn't on Big Red, has a flashed phone, and the nv hack is part of this flash. So after you do 8040-8043, do the same code on 8091. Post back if this fixed 3g for you.


----------



## audinutt

I will try later and report back


----------



## audinutt

Someone, test this out, I did it and now have no 3g data loss and wireless tether for root users works too 
I went into radiocom and reverted 8042 and 8043 to the following
4064756E2E767A7733672E636F6D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

^^^^remove the spaces before pasting

Then is read 8040 and copied and pasted it to 8091 and hit stelem.

Try this and report back. I will update the OP if this works for others.


----------



## Keifla96

audinutt said:


> Someone, test this out, I did it and now have no 3g data loss and wireless tether for root users works too
> I went into radiocom and reverted 8042 and 8043 to the following
> 4064756E2E767A7733672E636F6D000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> ^^^^remove the spaces before pasting
> 
> Then is read 8040 and copied and pasted it to 8091 and hit stelem.
> 
> Try this and report back. I will update the OP if this works for others.


I tested it out slightly differently to compare results.... I DID NOT revert 8042 and 8043 I left them at the original "hacked setting" but did read 8040 and copied and pasted into 8091. It too seems to be working however this is rather an intermittent problem I have found and it may take a few times for the 3G to drop after tethering. I will at different points today turn on wifi tether do a little browsing from the laptop and turn it off and see if 3G drops. To be honest with you I dont have the slightest idea what these 8040 - 8091 settings change but I can follow directions like a sonuvab1tch so hopefully one of our methods here work.  Oh and if I failed to mention it in a earlier post (I cant remember) thanks again for finding this mod in the first place!


----------



## Keifla96

Quick update.. my 3G connection never changed blue (I have read that it means it is connected and signed, or something like that) any way rebooted the phone and it was blue again. Used radiocom and changed 8042 and 8043 to the original settings as indicated above in audinutt's post. Tether still works and 3G connection is too working. Icons are still white however, honestly I have no idea what the hell this means but thought I should mention it. Either way seemed to have the same results and since I have no idea what this really changes I thought I would just provide the results and let the experts say which way is better.... To leave 8042/8043 or not leave....lol


----------



## Keifla96

So I googled and found out that when the icon is blue it means your connected to google services when its white your not but still have data. Both of the ways above result in the same situation where it remains white after I shut down wifi tether.


----------



## juv3

You should watch my post on the other threat about tethering

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Keifla96

juv3 said:


> You should watch my post on the other threat about tethering
> 
> Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


I have read pretty much every post on this site...lol Thank you for the advice I dont really like the idea of putting a firewall on my phone. I was just providing feedback to the radio mods thats all


----------



## daxxone

NV writes and reads is simpler with cdma workshop. I will dig up the info on these memory locations and see if I find anything that will help here. So far it sounds like your all working...? Radiocomm was far more complex, old, and dangerous a tool. Cdma workshop will read to a .txt and can be writen the same way, from .txt file. Does anybody want a full write-up?


----------



## Snow02

daxxone said:


> NV writes and reads is simpler with cdma workshop. I will dig up the info on these memory locations and see if I find anything that will help here. So far it sounds like your all working...? Radiocomm was far more complex, old, and dangerous a tool. Cdma workshop will read to a .txt and can be writen the same way, from .txt file. Does anybody want a full write-up?


Actually, the radiocomm method is much easier than cdmaws.


----------



## aceoyame

Not to mention you need a virtual serial port for cdma workshop. TBH that tool is really only good if you're trying to change the ESN.


----------



## daxxone

"aceoyame said:


> Not to mention you need a virtual serial port for cdma workshop. TBH that tool is really only good if you're trying to change the ESN.


I only use it for reading spc and nv read and write. Esn changes are problematic and illegal! I thought some running Win7 x64 may have issues running the radiocomm. Qpst can do nv editing but is wanky at times doing it. And again needs a virtual serial port. QXDM can also be useful for this editing, needs virtual serial port, and command line skill, with proprietary commands. QXDM will help you know what these nv items are.

Really, just wanted to offer something more to rootzwiki. If anyone wants the info, more than one request and I'll make a write-up, w/pics. For those that this works well for, awesome! Glad the last nv item was a help.

I will post more info on what those nv items are for later this week.


----------



## Snow02

Radiocomm works fine for this on x64.


----------



## audinutt

Ok, here is what I did, and have to report tether works AND 3g stays blue 
I reverted the radio settings back to stock, and used qpst and changed the tether NAI string, remove the dun from [email protected] so it read [email protected] .
Then I went into radiocom and modified only element 8041 and 8091 to match 8040.
I then installed wifi tether beta 6 and went into settings and select Routing Fix.

I have used tether a few times today and 3g NEVER dropped or turned white 
When I used wireless tether for root users it did turn white, if i toggled the radio to gsm and then back to cdma it would come back blue.

-Richard


----------



## Keifla96

audinutt said:


> Ok, here is what I did, and have to report tether works AND 3g stays blue
> I reverted the radio settings back to stock, and used qpst and changed the tether NAI string, remove the dun from [email protected] so it read [email protected] .
> Then I went into radiocom and modified only element 8041 and 8091 to match 8040.
> I then installed wifi tether beta 6 and went into settings and select Routing Fix.
> 
> I have used tether a few times today and 3g NEVER dropped or turned white
> When I used wireless tether for root users it did turn white, if i toggled the radio to gsm and then back to cdma it would come back blue.
> 
> -Richard


How do you use qpst?


----------



## Keifla96

Actually this is interesting I installed beta 6 and have the current settings as audinutt in the above posted without changing the tether NAI string because I dont know how.
Here are my results....
-I run open garden I can tether but when I shut it off 3G Icon is white and I'm not connected to google services.
Reboot or Airplane mode trick to get back to everything working then:
-I run wireless tether for root users and tethering works IN ADDITION the 3G icon never changes white its still blue even while tethering is active! So I shut down tether and relaunched open garden to see if it would kill the 3G connection and it DID NOT. Weird in my eyes because I truly don't understand this but it would seem that the beta 6 release may be the fix ? ? ?

At any rate I'll stop flooding this thread and hope my feedback can help. I think I will leave my settings the way they are since I dont have any issues and just use wireless tether for root users beta 6 and remove open garden.

Thanks again for the help!
Keith


----------



## audinutt

Thanks for the feedback I will update the original post later when I am not mobile


----------



## audinutt

I really wish i knew what element ID 8042 and 8043 are for....

Anyone have a clue?

Thanks!


----------



## aceoyame

audinutt said:


> I really wish i knew what element ID 8042 and 8043 are for....
> 
> Anyone have a clue?
> 
> Thanks!


My guess is different radio interfaces such as 1x and the various EVDO revisions


----------



## kaneda_77

This should be for Droid2 as well correct? I have issues with my D2. I am fully aware of the Airplane mode workaround, but I was looking for a more permanent solution. Anyone done this on a plain old droid 2?


----------



## daxxone

"kaneda_77 said:


> This should be for Droid2 as well correct? I have issues with my D2. I am fully aware of the Airplane mode workaround, but I was looking for a more permanent solution. Anyone done this on a plain old droid 2?


Works on D2, D2G, DX, OGDROID.


----------



## daxxone

audinutt said:


> I really wish i knew what element ID 8042 and 8043 are for....
> 
> Anyone have a clue?
> 
> Thanks!


http://mobile5.in/forums/index.php?/topic/105-motorola-droid-programing/

This is The best information I found on what they are for. Maybe not the answer you are looking for, but I think this helps. This is CDMAWS stuff again, sorry. Posted it for the informational value. Looking at this makes me think the 'dun." is getting removed from the hex codes, so you can tether without the tether server, just of the phones normal pass through.
Be aware of the information in that site; it is full of bad english and typos, re-read what everyone has posted here before using it for your phone.


----------



## daxxone

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1016158

Found this, had the write-up for cdmaws, and this is for switching carriers, but this is why thise of us on another carrier have wifi tether working. All moto droids connect the same for this operation. sbf will rewrite these settings, and some updates will rewrite them also. They are using the purchased version of cdmaws, but the parts that are not in the pirated copy on the web, can be don with qpst. You can see what you wrote in qpst in english rather than hex, and verify what was writen. The best part of this write-up is the adb option for doing this same stuff. Don't know if it work with these phones.


----------



## Keifla96

Based on audinutt's instructions... This is all I did and I do not have to reboot phone after tethering nor do the "airplane mode on/off toggle"
My 3G connection stays active!

Running Droid 2 Global Gingerbread leaked .607 Rooted.

-Open Radiocom, Now click the upper Left where it says MA> select common, and check MDM 6x00
-Next under menu settings, goto USB and select PST driver.
-Plug in phone to pc and put it in PC Mode.
-Radio Detection in the upper right corner should appear green. (A few drivers might install the first time you plug it in)
-Now use the arrow buttons on the right side of the screen to scroll over to the P2K4 Tab and select it.
*** Makes sure you selected the DEC button *** then make the following changes
Element ID : 8040
Record #: 1
Offset : 0
Length :128

-Press the RDELEM button, this should cause the info box in the upper right to turn GREEN and populate information.	
-Below the RDELEM button the Data (HEX Only) field should now have a 128byte string, highlight the entire string and right -click and copy the string.
-Now change The Element ID to 8041 and hit STELEM. 
-Now change The Element ID to 8091 and hit STELEM.
-Reboot phone....

Install wifi tether version 3 beta ----->6<---- (This part seemed key for me, had to be this rev for it to work) again this was just for me.

Rock out with your Tether out.


----------



## SamuraiAG

I followed the instructions on the first page yesterday and everything works minus having to toggle airplane mode after using the wifi. I wanted to know if I wanted to try the steps in post #58 if I could do them over what I've already done or do I have to put everything back to stock and to do that do I just copy the 128bit string from an early post and paste it and hit STELEM or do I have to sbf back to .330 and then reinstall the prerooted version?


----------



## daxxone

"SamuraiAG said:


> I followed the instructions on the first page yesterday and everything works minus having to toggle airplane mode after using the wifi. I wanted to know if I wanted to try the steps in post #58 if I could do them over what I've already done or do I have to put everything back to stock and to do that do I just copy the 128bit string from an early post and paste it and hit STELEM or do I have to sbf back to .330 and then reinstall the prerooted version?


That is a site with information, not wireless tether hacking. It provides information on what NV items are for that have been getting changed here.

What you did is the same as them, just not as many NV changes. There is no need to sbf, just copy the hex string from one of the reads you didn't change, if you wish to go back to what you had before. No need to switch software either.

To change more than what the OP instructed here has given mixed results. Those that posted the result tell what NV items they changed.

The first post is updated almost Daily, just watch it and you will get up to date, best settings. He is doing an awesome job on providing the informationon and listening to the feedback.


----------



## dolfns99

Anyone got a link to beta 6 wifi tether? Got open garden byt still need to toggle airplane mode on and off! Thanks


----------



## slimpirudude

"dolfns99 said:


> Anyone got a link to beta 6 wifi tether? Got open garden byt still need to toggle airplane mode on and off! Thanks


Ditto ...


----------



## audinutt

Gimme a few hours I will update OP with links, been a super busy weekend with work.

-richard


----------



## Keifla96

slimpirudude said:


> Ditto ...


http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta6.apk


----------



## dolfns99

Thank you for the link


----------



## SamuraiAG

Keifla96 said:


> Based on audinutt's instructions... This is all I did and I do not have to reboot phone after tethering nor do the "airplane mode on/off toggle"
> My 3G connection stays active!
> 
> Running Droid 2 Global Gingerbread leaked .607 Rooted.
> 
> -Open Radiocom, Now click the upper Left where it says MA> select common, and check MDM 6x00
> -Next under menu settings, goto USB and select PST driver.
> -Plug in phone to pc and put it in PC Mode.
> -Radio Detection in the upper right corner should appear green. (A few drivers might install the first time you plug it in)
> -Now use the arrow buttons on the right side of the screen to scroll over to the P2K4 Tab and select it.
> *** Makes sure you selected the DEC button *** then make the following changes
> Element ID : 8040
> Record #: 1
> Offset : 0
> Length :128
> 
> -Press the RDELEM button, this should cause the info box in the upper right to turn GREEN and populate information.
> -Below the RDELEM button the Data (HEX Only) field should now have a 128byte string, highlight the entire string and right -click and copy the string.
> -Now change The Element ID to 8041 and hit STELEM.
> -Now change The Element ID to 8091 and hit STELEM.
> -Reboot phone....
> 
> Install wifi tether version 3 beta ----->6<---- (This part seemed key for me, had to be this rev for it to work) again this was just for me.
> 
> Rock out with your Tether out.


I followed this instructions and the first time I used wifi tether v3 b6 it worked great but when I turned it off I had to cycle airplane mode to get the data connection back. The second time I used the it I had no wifi connection at all. It was not streaming a data connection. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and now everything works great and I don't have to cycle airplane mode. I just thought this might help in case other people run into the same problem. Also, I am on the official leak .607 gingerbread.


----------



## Keifla96

SamuraiAG said:


> I followed this instructions and the first time I used wifi tether v3 b6 it worked great but when I turned it off I had to cycle airplane mode to get the data connection back. The second time I used the it I had no wifi connection at all. It was not streaming a data connection. I uninstalled it and reinstalled it and now everything works great and I don't have to cycle airplane mode. I just thought this might help in case other people run into the same problem. Also, I am on the official leak .607 gingerbread.


I noticed something along these lines myself before I got it working like it is... I was seeing that when I launched the app it would ask for root access and when I closed it as well... This happened once or twice before it seemed to "stick" .. It was about the third time that it took and didnt ask me again to allow.


----------



## mdram

i installed radiocomm, but it will not run on win64, it tells me i need a 32bit version
i set it to winxp sp3 compatibilty and same thing

any idea wher ei can get another version?


----------



## Snow02

mdram said:


> i installed radiocomm, but it will not run on win64, it tells me i need a 32bit version
> i set it to winxp sp3 compatibilty and same thing
> 
> any idea wher ei can get another version?


It works on x64. Just click through all the error messages.


----------



## daxxone

"Snow02 said:


> It works on x64. Just click through all the error messages.


Sounds risky!


----------



## Snow02

daxxone said:


> Sounds risky!


Removed.


----------



## lkbig

I'm having issues with getting my phone to show up in Radiocom. I put the phone in PC mode and the radio detect icon won't turn green. It will only turn green if I put my phone in USB mass storage. Is it safe to proceed in USB mass storage mode?


----------



## sb56637

Interesting find here... I'm currently posting from my laptop connected to my rooted SIM unlocked D2G running 4.5.607 with the built-in WiFI tether. Works like a charm. But I live outside of the USA with a local GSM provider (running in GSM/UMTS only mode).


----------



## treehouse

Running Droid 2 Global Gingerbread .607 Rooted.

Did the following:

-Open Radiocom, Now click the upper Left where it says MA> select common, and check MDM 6x00
-Next under menu settings, goto USB and select PST driver.
-Plug in phone to pc and put it in PC Mode.
-Radio Detection in the upper right corner should appear green. (A few drivers might install the first time you plug it in)
-Now use the arrow buttons on the right side of the screen to scroll over to the P2K4 Tab and select it.
*** Makes sure you selected the DEC button *** then make the following changes
Element ID : 8040
Record #: 1
Offset : 0
Length :128

-Press the RDELEM button, this should cause the info box in the upper right to turn GREEN and populate information.	
-Below the RDELEM button the Data (HEX Only) field should now have a 128byte string, highlight the entire string and right -click and copy the string.
-Now change The Element ID to 8041 and hit STELEM. 
-Now change The Element ID to 8091 and hit STELEM.
-Reboot phone....

Running Wifi Tether 3.1-beta6, have re-installed twice.
If I setrup Wifi Tether parameters: 
Device: Motorola DroidX(CDMA)
Method: WEXT (ad-hoc)
Channel 11

I can start Wifi Tether. It works for a few minutes, then degrades to the point that it is useless. It does not appear to be the connection between the droid2G and the PC. I can ping the PC and the connection remains fast. The dropout occurs when I try to connect to the internet through the PC. Fast for a few minutes, then very intermitent.

Anybody have a clue? Did I change the right elements in Radiocomm?


----------



## Blunderbuss

treehouse said:


> Running Droid 2 Global Gingerbread .607 Rooted.
> 
> Running Wifi Tether 3.1-beta6, have re-installed twice.
> If I setrup Wifi Tether parameters:
> Device: Motorola DroidX(CDMA)
> Method: WEXT (ad-hoc)
> Channel 11
> 
> I can start Wifi Tether. It works for a few minutes, then degrades to the point that it is useless. It does not appear to be the connection between the droid2G and the PC. I can ping the PC and the connection remains fast. The dropout occurs when I try to connect to the internet through the PC. Fast for a few minutes, then very intermitent.
> 
> Anybody have a clue? Did I change the right elements in Radiocomm?


Honestly the first thing I would try is a different app- how do Barnacle or OpenGarden work?


----------



## treehouse

Tried to thank blunderbuss but the post did not take, for some reason. Here goes again:

I cannot download from the market since I rooted. Also, Google Talk always says "Network unavailable..". Does this have anything to do with Radiocomm?


----------



## Blunderbuss

treehouse said:


> Tried to thank blunderbuss but the post did not take, for some reason. Here goes again:
> 
> I cannot download from the market since I rooted. Also, Google Talk always says "Network unavailable..". Does this have anything to do with Radiocomm?


How did you root .607? The D3 one-click method? This seems like a strange problem...it's possible it's Radiocomm related. I'm rooted on 607 and can access everything fine, though I haven't done the radio hack. Can anyone else comment?


----------



## treehouse

Blunderbuss said:


> How did you root .607? The D3 one-click method? This seems like a strange problem...it's possible it's Radiocomm related. I'm rooted on 607 and can access everything fine, though I haven't done the radio hack. Can anyone else comment?


I rooted with Peter's Motorola-One-Click-Root. I see many threads across the Android forums about losing the market after rooting, but no solutions.


----------



## juv3

I rooted wit oneclick no problem at all... just had to sbf back to froyo, updated to latest 2.2 and flashed the .607 I got from rootzwiki

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## treehouse

Fixed market by enabling 'Data Roaming' in droid settings and hard booting a couple of times. I could use market and Google Talk. Later, I lost them both and recovered by rebooting. Hope that does not become a habit. While I had Market, downloaded PDANET. It works great on USB, I think I'll keep it. Wifi tethering will have to wait for another day.


----------



## rog3007

Hello all. I tried this radio hack and it did not work for me on my Droid 2 Global. OpenGarden however has been working fine for me but I discovered this shortly after making these changes with RadioComm. Since then everytime I make a call my 3G is dropped. So if someone could please help me revert the settings back to what they originally were, I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks :grin:


----------



## Blunderbuss

rog3007 said:


> Hello all. I tried this radio hack and it did not work for me on my Droid 2 Global. OpenGarden however has been working fine for me but I discovered this shortly after making these changes with RadioComm. Since then everytime I make a call my 3G is dropped. So if someone could please help me revert the settings back to what they originally were, I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks :grin:


There is a post in this thread about resetting your radio- you need to follow the same procedures you used to change settings, but use the stock values for each element instead of copying one element into several others. This process has changed since I looked at it last, so make sure that you are re-writing all the elements you changed with their specific correct values. If you can't find the appropriate values, please make a list of the elements you changed so that someone can read their stock values and tell them to you (though I already did this for the elements in the original process, you may have changed more things than I did back in the day).


----------



## Keifla96

rog3007 said:


> Hello all. I tried this radio hack and it did not work for me on my Droid 2 Global. OpenGarden however has been working fine for me but I discovered this shortly after making these changes with RadioComm. Since then everytime I make a call my 3G is dropped. So if someone could please help me revert the settings back to what they originally were, I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks :grin:


I could be mistaken but i believe the iphone is the only device that keeps your 3g connection active while on a call.......??? Again could be wrong but I think this is normal.


----------



## mforward

audinutt said:


> ** Updated instructions on Page 4 *** (These are being tested)
> 
> The How to guide for d2g rooted gingerbread tethering.
> ****Radiocom is a very powerful tool, I am not responsibly for your device or how you use it****
> Note: I use radiocom on windows xp only, I find it to work perfectly this way
> If you are using win 7 it is supposed to work, but my walk through is using radiocom 11.11.7 in XP
> The radiocom software is available here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/RadioComm_v11.11.7_Install.msi
> 1.	Download and install radiocom
> 2.	Open Radiocom, Now click the upper Left where it says MA> select common, and check MDM 6x00
> 3.	Next under menu settings, goto USB and select PST driver.
> 4.	Plug in phone to pc and put it in PC Mode.
> 5.	Radio Detection in the upper right corner should appear green. (A few drivers might install the first time you plug it in)
> 6.	Now use the arrow buttons on the right side of the screen to scroll over to the P2K4 Tab and select it.
> 7.	*** During the process, the radio icon within radiocom should stay green and the info box should stay green after each stelem if it doesn't STOP something is wrong ***
> 8.	In the lower left you should no see STELEM/ RDELEM buttons. To the left of it there are a few fields that currently have all 0's.
> Now you need to change a few things. Set the following: *** First SELECT DEC instead of HEX***
> *** Makes sure you selected the DEC button *** then make the following changes
> Element ID : 8040
> Record #: 1
> Offset : 0
> Length :128
> Once you have these correctly inputted into the corresponding fields proceed to step 8.
> 9.	Press the RDELEM button, this should cause the info box in the upper right to turn GREEN and populate information.
> 10.	Below the RDELEM button the Data (HEX Only) field should now have a 128byte string, highlight the entire string and right click and copy the string.
> 11.	Now change The Element ID to 8041 and hit STELEM.
> 12.	Change the Element id to 8042 and hit STELEM.
> 13.	And finally change the element id to 8043 and hit stelem.
> 14.	Reboot your phone
> 15. install wifi tether version 3 beta 4 or 5 and configure it, I have my device profile set to droid X and it works well.
> 
> You're finished!


Followed this to the T with my Droid X and it works! That VZW block was getting on my nerves so I'm glad this fixed it. Thanks!!


----------



## Intoxikate

Sry just getting back into things with the D2G, but is this thread talking about the Wireless Tether app? Will I not be able to use it anymore if I switch to GB?


----------



## audinutt

if you are running a rom other than cm7/miui yes, stock and apex both require this nvram hack.


----------



## vsop

Worked great on my D2G, Used Win 7 32bit to do it and had no issues. Just wish I had something other than my Mac with me over the weekend in NYC so I could have done it sooner to get off the hotels crappy wifi


----------



## fronc

I followed the procedure, however I don't understand the purpose of copying the hex string. We never pasted it anywhere...

Did I miss something?


----------



## audinutt

"fronc said:


> I followed the procedure, however I don't understand the purpose of copying the hex string. We never pasted it anywhere...
> 
> Did I miss something?


As I recall if you don't select copy on the string it won't save it in the other fields when you write the data (press STELEM)


----------



## freddy0872

So I've tried open garden with a complete failure! However I was on cm and it was acting all funky any how. I just jumped over to miui.us to see how it working out, I like it so far! Going to try to use open garden on here and see if I run into the same issue. I was going to attempt the radio hack but I decided not to, seemed to far out of my comfort level. I need to find a good readup on that before I just jump in to that one...  any one know of a good "tutorial" on that? I've been flipping thru the forum but it just turns me off lol


----------



## audinutt

Tethering should work on cyanogenmod without any sort of radio hack, I would try wireless tether for root users instead of open garden.


----------



## aceoyame

freddy0872 said:


> So I've tried open garden with a complete failure! However I was on cm and it was acting all funky any how. I just jumped over to miui.us to see how it working out, I like it so far! Going to try to use open garden on here and see if I run into the same issue. I was going to attempt the radio hack but I decided not to, seemed to far out of my comfort level. I need to find a good readup on that before I just jump in to that one...  any one know of a good "tutorial" on that? I've been flipping thru the forum but it just turns me off lol


From my testing barnacle was the only one that worked, at least that I included... it may work from the market though. Also, Open garden tether works perfectly in CM so it sounds like something else may have been acting up for you.


----------



## 2mnydgs

I may have been the biggest chicken to try this. Happy to report, it took less than five minutes and have tested barnacle, open garden and two versions of wireless tether. All work flawlessly with gb and Apex. 
Do I need it? Maybe in a pinch; but I love trying out new things. 
Thanks for the great instructions.


----------



## audinutt

Don't be scared, I used to do writeups for hundreds of coworkers, and I can confirm that a sbf will revert all of the radiocom settings back to stock.


----------



## freddy0872

Hmm I'll have to give barnacle a shot then, thanks ace! I was on CM when I tried both wireless tether beta and open garden, both failed. I'm on miui.us for right now, never used it before so I'm just giving it a whirl. I'm going to sbf here sometime soon when a new nightly rolls out and I'll give barnacle a shot and the other 2 again on a fresh install of cm.



"aceoyame said:


> From my testing barnacle was the only one that worked, at least that I included... it may work from the market though. Also, Open garden tether works perfectly in CM so it sounds like something else may have been acting up for you.


----------



## aceoyame

freddy0872 said:


> Hmm I'll have to give barnacle a shot then, thanks ace! I was on CM when I tried both wireless tether beta and open garden, both failed. I'm on miui.us for right now, never used it before so I'm just giving it a whirl. I'm going to sbf here sometime soon when a new nightly rolls out and I'll give barnacle a shot and the other 2 again on a fresh install of cm.


Well what happened with the other two is that they fc'd immediately on open. Also I would NOT use any new nightlies except the one in the OP for GB since they switched to 2.3.7 and there was a lot of changes that need worked out (like when we switched from 2.3.4 to 2.3.5)


----------



## freddy0872

Gotcha! Yea I didn't have ne issues with force closes just no internet connectivity on the hotspot. Or the other device just wouldn't connect. But now I'm having issues with the phone connecting via wifi like TO my router. I'm thinkin I have a dying phone finally. Lasted about 10 months lol. I'm going to sbf when I have a chance and stick with the gb leak that works well for me, till the major bugs get worked out. Would u think my wifi radio is just finally crappin out on me? That's what I'm concluding to now.



"aceoyame said:


> Well what happened with the other two is that they fc'd immediately on open. Also I would NOT use any new nightlies except the one in the OP for GB since they switched to 2.3.7 and there was a lot of changes that need worked out (like when we switched from 2.3.4 to 2.3.5)


----------



## Intoxikate

Let\'s say i did this fix but then decided i want to start over reinstalling from sbf 330 and then all the way back up to a GB rom, would I have to do this wifi tether fix again?


----------



## hgrimberg

So this hack is for Apex. What's the hack for rooted stock gb?


----------



## audinutt

If you sbf you will have to reapply this... also this works on stock rom too.


----------



## hgrimberg

haha, so we copy that long number and then what???


----------



## audinutt

Follow the instructions, then it works. I do not see what is funny about the thread...


----------



## tecwizrd

Used the instructions on page 4. Works perfectly. I am using Open Garden for my tether app.

Thanks for this.

P.S. Will this mod/hack be removed if I flash a new rom?


----------



## Blunderbuss

tecwizrd said:


> P.S. Will this mod/hack be removed if I flash a new rom?


I believe that only operations that modify the radio (SBFing only really, since we don't have an unlocked bootloader) will affect the hack. I could be mistaken, though.


----------



## tecwizrd

Blunderbuss said:


> I believe that only operations that modify the radio (SBFing only really, since we don't have an unlocked bootloader) will affect the hack. I could be mistaken, though.


So if I need to revert this I should be able to sbf to do so. Sounds good. If you are not mistaken that is.


----------



## audinutt

tecwizrd said:


> So if I need to revert this I should be able to sbf to do so. Sounds good. If you are not mistaken that is.


Sbf will undo these changes, I have verified this personally.


----------



## audinutt

audinutt said:


> Sbf will undo these changes, I have verified this personally.


Bump for users getting tether block


----------



## CellZealot

You can undo these changes as easily as you made them by writing back the default values to the edited item.

If you use the NV SEEM module to write them as an .NVM file it is even easier.

I posted all of this information and the .NVM tables on XDA . I can repost them here if you like.


----------



## aceoyame

CellZealot said:


> You can undo these changes as easily as you made them by writing back the default values to the edited item.
> 
> If you use the NV SEEM module to write them as an .NVM file it is even easier.
> 
> I posted all of this information and the .NVM tables on XDA . I can repost them here if you like.


This is why I only use the baseband unlock... Too much work to tether with the stock rom lol


----------



## freddy0872

aceoyame said:


> This is why I only use the baseband unlock... Too much work to tether with the stock rom lol


If you could drop a quick repost from xda that would be fantastic!







thanks cell!


----------



## wsykes

I join this forum just to thank audinutt and all who were involved with this post on tethering with Radiocomm. I am able to tether with the built in verizon hotspot app on a non rooted Droid 2 Global running Gingerbread.

1 Great Big Thank you!!!


----------



## dlogan

I just wanted to say thanks this "hack" works great. I was surprised to find the tether redirect on a rooted and rommed phone (Apex RC4 on Droid 2 Global) but this Radiocomm business fixed me right up.

On another note, this is the scariest application I've ever used. What in the hell did I just do? I felt more comfortable the first time I configured VPNs from the CLI of a Cisco ASA than I did just now clicking RDELEM and STELEM. LOL. Cheers!


----------



## Keifla96

dlogan said:


> I just wanted to say thanks this "hack" works great. I was surprised to find the tether redirect on a rooted and rommed phone (Apex RC4 on Droid 2 Global) but this Radiocomm business fixed me right up.
> 
> On another note, this is the scariest application I've ever used. What in the hell did I just do? I felt more comfortable the first time I configured VPNs from the CLI of a Cisco ASA than I did just now clicking RDELEM and STELEM. LOL. Cheers!


hahahaha.... agreed... too many numbers and buttons that may self destruct or leave you with a paper weight!


----------



## soopervoo

sweeeeeet! finally got my D2G up and tethering!

I had no idea what I was doing when following the instructions but I def trusted this awesome community and received the outcome I wanted

I was wondering how much tethering you guys do per month? Has anybody been "caught" by Verizon and automatically charged?? I wonder how much "unlimited data" I can abuse with tethering hehe


----------



## ryguy5254

Hello,

First off, I'd like to thank the folks who are hard at work at making this happen. I rooted my DX today, and followed these instructions, and I can connect my laptop and ipod to my DX's wifi.

I have a quick question though, when I turn Wifi Tether 3.1 b7, the white "tethering or hotspot active" from stock android's notification icon shows up, with the Wifi Tether icon. There are times where the white icon will disappear on its own. Although, when I connect to the internet through the DX wifi, I do not get the 'give us more monies' redirect page. So I guess thats a good sign. Just a confirmation though, it doesn't matter if that white icon is there or not, correct?

Thanks for the future replies.


----------



## Keifla96

ryguy5254 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First off, I'd like to thank the folks who are hard at work at making this happen. I rooted my DX today, and followed these instructions, and I can connect my laptop and ipod to my DX's wifi.
> 
> I have a quick question though, when I turn Wifi Tether 3.1 b7, the white "tethering or hotspot active" from stock android's notification icon shows up, with the Wifi Tether icon. There are times where the white icon will disappear on its own. Although, when I connect to the internet through the DX wifi, I do not get the 'give us more monies' redirect page. So I guess thats a good sign. Just a confirmation though, it doesn't matter if that white icon is there or not, correct?
> 
> Thanks for the future replies.


ya might get some time out of it before it starts to redirect you... (I'm assuming you didnt do the radio hack correct right) When I flashed liberty to F around with it I was able to "free tether" for a bit but eventually you'll need to radio hack because it will eventually quit on you. ... I think I answered your question if not I apologize I wasn't positive I understood it.

I also just noticed you said your using the new wifi tether.... I haven't myself played with that one I was on 3 beta 6


----------



## nuclearmistake

Does this persist through rom flashing and/or an SBF? or does it need to be reapplied after one or the other?


----------



## droidnovice

After making the changes in post#1, the wifi tether looks like it is going to work, but after a couple of seconds the download rate goes down to 0. My tablet (Toshiba Thrive) sees and says that it connects to the android tether, but it will not load a webpage or otherwise connect to the internet. I am pretty comfortable that I followed the instructions correctly, and everything seemed to go fine. I have a Droid 2 Global that is rooted with Petes Motorola Root Tools. I am running the recommended wifi tether version 3 beta 6. I have the wifi app set to Droid X (I have tried several other phone designations, but with no luck). Channel is set at Channel 01. LAN is set at 192.168.2.0/24. Access control is enabled.

Any ideas on why I cannot download any data via the tether?

Thanks.


----------



## kr3n

Most wifi chips are set to channel six I think by default try that and I can't remember does wifi tether not have an option for Droid 2?


----------



## Keifla96

nuclearmistake said:


> Does this persist through rom flashing and/or an SBF? or does it need to be reapplied after one or the other?


Yes all radio changes are per rom, you would have to reapply if you flashed and especially SBF


----------



## droidnovice

kr3n said:


> Most wifi chips are set to channel six I think by default try that and I can't remember does wifi tether not have an option for Droid 2?


Thanks!! Changing the channel to six did the trick!


----------



## kr3n

I'm pretty sure radio changes only get reset when the baseband is changed like when you sbf.


----------



## smashedpumpkins

Thanks mate! This worked like a charm on my Droid 2 Global. I used "wifi_tether_v3_1-pre113.apk" and chose Droid 2 (CDMA).


----------



## chrisrcarey

Ok, so I am new to rooting my phone and all that so please help me.

The main reason I wanted to root my phone was to get Wifi Tethering. So far I have sucessfully rooted and backed up my phone using ROM Manager. I am running the stock GB and cannot get Open Garden, Wifi Tether or Barnicle to work.

I followed the updated instructions at the very top of this post and nothing changed. Barnicle still does nothing but take my devices to the Verizon Hotspot Page and Wifi Tethering when I hit start tethering transmits no data to or from my phone, and the icon is yellow, is it suppose to be yellow?

Now that I have done the radio hack I am not sure if I should continue down this path, use an sbf and start over or try and flash a different ROM that hopefully wouldn't have these problems.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keifla96

chrisrcarey said:


> Ok, so I am new to rooting my phone and all that so please help me.
> 
> The main reason I wanted to root my phone was to get Wifi Tethering. So far I have sucessfully rooted and backed up my phone using ROM Manager. I am running the stock GB and cannot get Open Garden, Wifi Tether or Barnicle to work.
> 
> I followed the updated instructions at the very top of this post and nothing changed. Barnicle still does nothing but take my devices to the Verizon Hotspot Page and Wifi Tethering when I hit start tethering transmits no data to or from my phone, and the icon is yellow, is it suppose to be yellow?
> 
> Now that I have done the radio hack I am not sure if I should continue down this path, use an sbf and start over or try and flash a different ROM that hopefully wouldn't have these problems.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Did you receive all green messages when using radio comm?

I would try wifi tether again, look at your settings for the app choose Droid X for the profile and set your SSID and password to what you want it to be. Once you click start tethering it should be yellow. You should now see a wireless network available on your computer with whatever name you set your SSID to be in settings of wifi tether.


----------



## YzRacer

Followed the instructions in the OP and it works like a champ! Thanks!


----------



## drdyno

So I just tried the hack on 4.5.629 and this is what i got back...

*Sending 'RDELEM' command with data '1F68000100000080' to the radio...*
*Sent to radio:*
*TC Send Header: 000400200000000000000008*
*TC Send Data: 1F68000100000080*

*Returned from radio:*
*TC Receive Header: *
*TC Receive Data: *

*RDELEM ==>FAILED*
*Driver answer ==> -256*
*Error Description ==> PST: Handle to device is invalid - no device present*
*Time to execute command: 0 seconds.*
*Command timeout set to : 15 seconds.*

*Radio Detection is green and all of the settings were properly set.*


----------



## audinutt

That's bad.. I no longer use my d2g.... 
MOTO has really closed off all of our workarounds and exploits....
If they would actually unlock bootloaders I would purchase another MOTO device... But that is why I am using a thunderbolt now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## basoodler

this still works for 621 for droid 2!


----------

